# Hello from Las Vegas!



## K50Marine (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been a lurker for several years on MT and decided to join and start becoming involved in some of the discussions. I have studied Kenpo 5.0 for the last several years and love it! I have previously studied Chinese Kenpo, Tae Kwon Do, Isshin Ryu Karate, and also have a background in boxing and kickboxing with amateur fight experience during my younger years. I have over 24 years combined experience in the military and in law enforcement (military police and civilian police).


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome K50Marine, hopefully others will decide to chat as well.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2015)

K50Marine said:


> I have been a lurker for several years on MT and decided to join and start becoming involved in some of the discussions. I have studied Kenpo 5.0 for the last several years and love it! I have previously studied Chinese Kenpo, Tae Kwon Do, Isshin Ryu Karate, and also have a background in boxing and kickboxing with amateur fight experience during my younger years. I have over 24 years combined experience in the military and in law enforcement (military police and civilian police).


So you're from Vegas. I must say its quite the city, I've been there many times myself. About an hour from Vegas on the outskirts of Pahrump you will find FrontSight, one of the best firearms schools in the country. Sounds like you've got quite the experience with martial arts. So have you done most of your training in Vegas or other locations? Vegas is great as long as you don't get caught up in the gambling as that will run you dry, but as it is I don't gamble.


----------



## K50Marine (Jun 5, 2015)

Mr. Photon, Yes I am familiar with Pahrump and Front Sight. It is a great school (but pricey) I have been in Vegas for 11 years now and work as a police officer here which can be very interesting work to say the least. I trained in Isshin Ryu on Okinawa while in the Marines and trained at other schools around the country before I came to Las Vegas.


----------



## K-man (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome out of the shadows K50Marine!  I am looking forward to the conversations. Thank you for your service and thanks for walking the blue line. From the outside it has never looked like an 'easy' career and it looks much more difficult today. If you do not mind me asking, out of pure curiosity, what pulled you out of lurk mode?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  My thanks to you for your service to our country.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTallk K50Marine!!!  I live in Vegas as well so we will have
to get together some time to chat.


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro. Good to have you.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## K50Marine (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 8, 2015)

I've lived in N. Las Vegas twice... End of 02 - 05 (2 1/2 years) and again from 09-12 (3 years). Between Red Rock, Mt Charleston, and Lake Mead, there was great stuff to do no matter the season. I studied at the Lohan School of Shaolin for a bit there. Awesome folks. I've also been stationed in Okinawa. Again, another fantastic location - spent 4 years there and loved every minute of it. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

